# New member



## Wesb15 (Mar 2, 2016)

What's up y'all? Thanks for having me


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome Wes...


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Drugsgear (Mar 3, 2016)

Bro,welcome to Ironmag.
 Feel free to contact me if you have any questions.
Sincerely,Alan


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*


----------

